# Does anyone use Wilflex Ink Management Software?



## InkSmith14 (Jan 12, 2017)

I just became the first Inksmith at a printshop in my area.
We have Wilflex Ink Management Software and i cant find anything on Google or Youtube that explains how to use it to its full capability.
Its a little hard to navigate and understand and the "help" function in the software basically just explains what the buttons do.
Does anybody use this software regularly?
If so:
Are there classes available to learn it?
Is there a good tutorial anyone knows about?
or maybe just a booklet that helps explain the functions?

Any help would be appreciated.
(I hope this is the right spot on the forum to post this. I dont see anything for Ink specific questions but this seems like the best place for this question.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

InkSmith14 said:


> I just became the first Inksmith at a printshop in my area.
> We have Wilflex Ink Management Software and i cant find anything on Google or Youtube that explains how to use it to its full capability.
> Its a little hard to navigate and understand and the "help" function in the software basically just explains what the buttons do.
> Does anybody use this software regularly?
> ...


We use it here...i'm sure not to the full potential. 
Took some time getting used to figuring out what everything does...We use it to keep track of inventory(assuming every remembers to put things back and update the weights)


----------



## InkSmith14 (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh wow, you use Coated and Uncoated?

So you just entered all of the info in for each Pantone and just weight it in and out?


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

InkSmith14 said:


> Oh wow, you use Coated and Uncoated?
> 
> So you just entered all of the info in for each Pantone and just weight it in and out?


yup. We only use uncoated if a customer asks for it.
I keep the weights, just so I can occasionally figure out exactly what a job cost, so we can get an average in case a large run comes in that we have to nickel and dime to get...to make sure we are not losing anything(we just had to play this game with someone asking us to print 4 orders of 5K shirts 40 cents each...2 color front and back).

Also nice to know what inks we have on the shelf so we don't mix duplicates. IMS system will also let you take a color on the shelf and add to it, to make it a new pms color.


----------



## InkSmith14 (Jan 12, 2017)

When you use the IMS system, do you use all of the cost calculation functions?
My main problem with that one is under the Print Area, using the "Percentage coverage". Its kind of hard to give an exact percentage of the image to screen ratio, especially if its some type of outline or a process job.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

InkSmith14 said:


> When you use the IMS system, do you use all of the cost calculation functions?
> My main problem with that one is under the Print Area, using the "Percentage coverage". Its kind of hard to give an exact percentage of the image to screen ratio, especially if its some type of outline or a process job.


This never seems to work out for me. I don't use it very often.
I always come up short(need more than the minimum for the auto).
When and if I do it now, I figure everything at 100% coverage and add a few extras to the total number of shirts...


----------



## InkSmith14 (Jan 12, 2017)

Cool! Thanks for the Info!


----------

